# Pinfire Eagle CS putter



## palindromicbob (Jul 11, 2012)

Decided to switch to centre shaft mallet having tried a centre shafted version of the #7 I had been using. I found CS easier to line up and bring home square. Unfortunatly the odyssey was out of my price range and I also found long putts had to judge. I wanted a milled face with no insert and came across this. At Â£50 I thought it would be worth a punt. 

Alignment is very easy. The alignment lines combined with the 2ball type design are very clear indicators. 

Feel of the face is nice and it gets the ball rolling very well. I have also found distance control much more consistant than my previous putters.  It also has a nice sounds off the face without being too "dinky". 

Looks make it very much a marmite putter but I personally love it. I chose one with an anodised red head with white alignment aids.  It certainly attracts comments from playing partners but they didn't say much afterwards when they noticed my putting had improved. Just hope that wasn't a one off.


----------

